# Central Coast Lake Mac Monday 27th August



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Monday is shaping up to be a fine day on the water, Looking at an early start of 0800hrs :lol: (for us gentlemen) gotta be out of the water by 1300hrs.
dont care where I fish, but would suggest: Cockle creek, Dora creek, Dead woods, avoca lagoon. Or any other secret spots I don't know about.
Swan bay Lake Mac may also be a go. Fairly shallow but I believe productive.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Steve reckon i'd be up for a monday fish, I haven't been to cockle creek so how about there. I haven't been to dora creek either so i'm not fussy.

Where abouts is cockle creek 

Cheers Dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

id be very keen to fish cockle again, I really like that place. I'm in newy all weekend with SWMBO dinner party nonsense so if thats confirmed I'll take the yak with me and be there mon.


----------



## dtfishing (Aug 17, 2007)

May see you guys out there on monday morning. Depends how i finish from working the nightshift. 
Dean


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi guys,
For those interested in coming Monday morning we can meet at the Speers point Boat ramp about 0800hrs. High tide for the west of the lake is around 1000hrs. I'm thinking if the wind is down fishing around the mouth of the creek on the out for a flatty or two. but it wouldn't take much to convince me to head up the creek for an EP or two. Too many choices.
the boat ramp is on Creek Reserve Rd, under the five islands bridge at speers point


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No worries Steve i'll see you there, i believe you can't eat the fish from up there?

Cheers Dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> No worries Steve i'll see you there, i believe you can't eat the fish from up there?
> 
> Cheers Dave


Mother-in-law gift only fishery I'd say ;-)


----------

